# Yeast-free, potato-free foods



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Im trying to help out my sister. 

She has three dogs. A rescued boy who could be a Dogo, a Boxer mix, and a Cocker Spaniel. 

Harley has yeast issues, but doesn't seem to have food allergies. He needs to eat a food that does not contain yeast, potatoes, or sweet potatoes. She currently feeds all three Diamond Naturals, and they all do fine on it. 

However, she is wanting to get away from Diamond products.

Looking for recommendations for similar foods that won't break her bank, and are not made by Diamond.

Thanks!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't know about not breaking the bank, since it's pretty expensive, but Nature's Variety LID diets immediately spring to mind. They use tapioca and peas as a binder. I believe Healthwise doesn't use any potato or yeast, and they're fairly reasonable. 

I'll try to think of more!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmm, similar to Diamond Naturals, no yeast products or potato products, not break the bank. Maybe Natures Recipe or Triumph?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Try Dr. Tim's. Neither Kinesis, Pursuit or Momentum have yeast or potatoes, and all three have very high meat content, from around 90% to 96% of total protein. This company is so open that it even tells you which brand of vitamins it uses. You are in the midwest so you should be able to find it in a store or online. Petflow seems to have an exclusive on 44lb bags @$1.30lb for Kinesis and Pursuit, no shipping, no tax.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Try Dr. Tim's. Neither Kinesis, Pursuit or Momentum have yeast or potatoes, and all three have very high meat content, from around 90% to 96% of total protein. This company is so open that it even tells you which brand of vitamins it uses. You are in the midwest so you should be able to find it in a store or online. Petflow seems to have an exclusive on 44lb bags @$1.30lb for Kinesis and Pursuit, no shipping, no tax.


That's a very good price. A good second alternative could be Precise Chicken & Rice at $1.25 shipped.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

One or two of the Earthborn's have no potato and good price.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I was going to suggest Earthborn.

Also, Nutrisca by Dogswell... not sure on the price though. I know I've seen it in grocery stores, I think (or maybe it's just the generic Dogswell, not the grainfree potato free one).

Canine Caviar would fit the bill but is also pretty pricey.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I was going to suggest Earthborn.
> 
> Also, Nutrisca by Dogswell... not sure on the price though. I know I've seen it in grocery stores, I think (or maybe it's just the generic Dogswell, not the grainfree potato free one).


I wouldn't feed dogswell products. I think they have made in China jerky issues so its not a company I would trust


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

BearMurphy said:


> I wouldn't feed dogswell products. I think they have made in China jerky issues so its not a company I would trust


I agree. The happy hips are made by dogswell and right on the package it says made in china.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> Try Dr. Tim's. Neither Kinesis, Pursuit or Momentum have yeast or potatoes, and all three have very high meat content, from around 90% to 96% of total protein. This company is so open that it even tells you which brand of vitamins it uses. You are in the midwest so you should be able to find it in a store or online. Petflow seems to have an exclusive on 44lb bags @$1.30lb for Kinesis and Pursuit, no shipping, no tax.



i knew i'd find you here. hershey. different name. same deal.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a Dogo and used to foster for Dogo rescue and still help with ID'ing them. Any pics of the dog? Height/weight too. 

For food, Casper does well on Earthborn Meadows Feast (potato and yeast free).


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Hmmm, similar to Diamond Naturals, no yeast products or potato products, not break the bank. Maybe Natures Recipe or Triumph?


I wish Triumph had a better website.

Here's a link to their foods and an ingredient list for any interested.  

Also if any are curious, Sorghum is a grass that is drought and heat tolerant which makes it a good cereal crop in places that don't get much rain. It's also used in gluten free products.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> I wish Triumph had a better website.
> 
> Here's a link to their foods and an ingredient list for any interested.
> 
> Also if any are curious, Sorghum is a grass that is drought and heat tolerant which makes it a good cereal crop in places that don't get much rain. It's also used in gluten free products.


I have never used Triumph myself but mentioned them because I know they are one of the very few that does not include any digestive bacteria cultures.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

if price isnt an issue, you can try horizon legacy, its grain free and potato free, my dog also has a yeast allergy and he hasnt had any reactions to it.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

riddick4811 said:


> I have a Dogo and used to foster for Dogo rescue and still help with ID'ing them. Any pics of the dog? Height/weight too.
> 
> For food, Casper does well on Earthborn Meadows Feast (potato and yeast free).


Here are some poor quality, cell phone pics. He's about 28" at the shoulder, and around 90 lbs.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. She lives near an awesome feed store, which probably carries them all. I gave her the ones suggested, and she is going to price them, and see about samples.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I just texted her. He actually weighs about 100-105 lbs. sorry.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Based on those pics, the size/shape of the ears, shape of the eyes, distance between the eyes, I say he is an American Bulldog. Standing pics are necessary for better ID to check build and conformation. He is cute though!  I volunteer sometimes with American Bulldog rescue, but I prefer Dogos.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

riddick4811 said:


> Based on those pics, the size/shape of the ears, shape of the eyes, distance between the eyes, I say he is an American Bulldog. Standing pics are necessary for better ID to check build and conformation. He is cute though!  I volunteer sometimes with American Bulldog rescue, but I prefer Dogos.


I second that. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## PatricksDanes2 (Feb 1, 2012)

I also have a dog with a potato allergy. He has been eating the Natural Balance L.I.D. Lamb Meal & Brown Rice and has been doing great on it, but we also just bought their Legume & Duck Meal to mix in for a little variety, and so far, great results. I’ve been a big fan of this brand and have been feeding it for years.


----------

